# Filming on a real Railroad?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the big local news of course is that we have a movie being filmed locally. The latest version of Unstoppable with Denzel Washington is filming. I ran into quite a traffic snarl last week on Friday on my way into work when they ahd taken over the local Jr. High parking lot and closed teh railroad crossing near it. The trains they are using are generally parked in the Olean Yards of the WNY& PA RR and in a place where some photos can be taken of the cars. Interesting that it is a fictional railroad and the cars look pretty weatehr beaten in that road name. Full size fake weatehring. I'll try to get some shots of the trains as i can and I'm sure others have too but a quick search found little to no photos online thus far. 

http://www.oleantimesherald.com/art...019635.txt

A neat one of th one of the 5 locos I've been told are around for this film.

AHA! A little more diggin found these nice shots!

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/sr...rch=Search

Chas


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat.

Some of the paint schemes are obviously inspired by the Santa Fe warbonnet.

The plot (runaway train carrying some bad stuff) sounds a lot like that horrible made for TV movie...Atomic Train.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup it certainly seems from the front on the CP units to be a SF inspired logo but that 'speed lettering" on the sides for the A&WVR Is a bit confusing to make out. Had the locals scratching their heads trying to figure it out for a while. As the local Shortline is expanding and improving anyway many wondered about a name change too?

Chas


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

San Juan... the plot was based off the real-life incident a few years ago in ohio where ex-conrail SD-40-2 CSXT8888 went on a 50+ mile joy ride in 8-throttle without a crew.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The movie opens on 12 Nov...this Friday

Unstoppable teasers


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Being an ex RR person there is some stuff that never took place. Yep realize they have to spice it up but not to my liking to fake-sh. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ...say "willing suspension of disbelief"....say it again...say it again...that's movies


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not any different then some other movies that are not train related. I just shake my head and think what a joke, this could never happen on reality. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true...but the essence of that movie is true. The true story...

OH...and I just got back from seeing the movie. It's GOOD...lotsa action and suspense.


----------

